# Silverstone Sugo G3258



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

Just a small project for an HTPC

Parts list:
Silverstone Sugo Series SG05BB-lite
Intel Pentium G3258
ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC
Patriot Gamer Series 4G 2x2 DDR3
Corsair Hydro Series H50 Quiet Edition Liquid Cooler
Silverstone SFX ST30SF 300w PSU

Its 8.5"Wide, 7"Tall, 11" long


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

Didn't like it. It will fit a GPU but I'm trying no to use one. 24 pin to cramped. Lets swap it.


























Load testing the PSU. Fan is not spinning at all.






Where to put the SSD? There is something in the way






I think i found a spot for the SSD


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2014)

gonna get a aio watercooler or a Noctua NH-L9i to do some small oc while keeping that small Pentium beast cold?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm hoping the H50 I had laying around fits it okay. Its pretty small


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I'm hoping the H50 I had laying around fits it okay. Its pretty small



that i will be waiting to see, u gonna oc or undervolt it?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> that i will be waiting to see, u gonna oc or undervolt it?



Both, we'll have to see what the board can do first. Then Ill decide later.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2014)

i will be following here to see how it all turns out, and good choice of hw, not too expensive ^^


----------



## HammerON (Aug 14, 2014)

Sub'd...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Sub'd...


+1


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 14, 2014)

looks pretty nice and yeah 5 sata ports on mini itx board


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2014)

H50 should be fine, I have my G3258 at 4.2GHz on the stock cooler and it's only warm to the touch.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is 4.4 Ghz with the voltage set to auto for the burn in


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Hot damn, the simplest builds are the best in my eyes.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

Multiplier  46 1.26 V put fan at full  appears to be stable

I got it to boot to windows at 48 1.35v but it was not stable BSOD when I started Prime.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2014)

Slap a titan in there and give us some benchmarks.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

Maybe Ill throw my GTX780 in it and see what the Firestrike score is. I think it will actually fit in the case

This is from guru3d with a 780ti
My 4790K w/ GTX 780 scores a 9300


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Maybe Ill throw my GTX780 in it and see what the Firestrike score is. I think it will actually fit in the case
> 
> This is from guru3d with a 780ti
> My 4790K w/ GTX 780 scores a 9300



why stop there?  borrow a AMD 295X2


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

Added some pictures. Plus I need idea for the SSD. I have no Idea what that mount is for should I cut it off?

Load testing the PSU. Fan is not spinning at all. It says its simi fan less but its under full load


----------



## Kursah (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice work! What did this build cost?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

Lets add it up

$55....G3258 used from Gunslinger
$107..ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC
$35.....Silverstone Sugo Series SG05BB
$55.....PSU Silverstone SFX ST30SF
$40.....H50 (I had this from another build but bought on sale)
$100...Samsung EVO120

So $392 Some of the parts I had. It will stream movies from my PC downstairs with XBMC UPnP server


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2014)

After 20 min on OCCT PSU stress test the fan finally started spinning. For about 30 sec

No noise


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2014)

Added a bunch of photos to the first and second post. 

Done for now


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 15, 2014)

Sounds like you got a better G3258 than I did with that clocking potential and voltages.  Very nice work!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 15, 2014)

i got the gold version of this psu SS SFX psu it's really awesome and small


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm actually looking at what other cases take the SFX PSUs. They are cool. It even came with a bracket that allows you to bolt it into a standard case

I actually saved some money by buying the PSU and Case separate. The case with 400w PSU is $120


----------

